# Use my TiVo minis with Suddenlink TiVo DVR?



## leewalkertx (Jun 30, 2017)

Can I use my already owned TiVo minis with Suddenlink TiVo DVR box? I recently moved into a new house with Suddenlink as the cable provider. I have a TiVo Roamio and 2 TiVo minis that were receiving off air only at my old house. I was going to get a M-card from Suddenlink and pop it into my Roamio (has cable card slot) and use it for my main TV, my TiVo minis were going to be used on the 2nd and 3rd TVs. Instead, I went with Suddenlink's TiVo DVR. When the cable technician came out to install my cable/internet, he told me that I could use my existing TiVo minis with Suddenlink TiVo DVR. I can't get my minis to connect to Suddenlink's DVR box. I can see the Suddenlink DVR box in the DVR list, but when I try to connect, I get the V70 error. I have tried via MoCa and Ethernet with no luck. I think it's because the TiVo minis are not active on any TiVo account. I have called TiVo support who sends me to Suddenlink. Suddenlink isn't listening to me and instead just wants to send a technician out with 2 of THEIR Tivo minis. I don't want to pay $7.00 per month per each mini from Suddenlink. I may be going back to OTA only and ditching Suddenlink TV totally.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

leewalkertx said:


> I think it's because the TiVo minis are not active on any TiVo account.


I concur. The devices need to be on the same TiVo account.

What did Suddenlink's TiVo offer that you couldn't get by using your own TiVo w/ a CableCARD?


----------



## leewalkertx (Jun 30, 2017)

I guess I was thinking I'd rent suddenlink's TiVo and let them maintain it. Same price as TiVo monthly subscription. If I go with the cable card, will I need to reactivate my monthly TiVo account and place my Roamio and 2 minis on my personal TiVo account?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

leewalkertx said:


> I guess I was thinking I'd rent suddenlink's TiVo and let them maintain it. Same price as TiVo monthly subscription.


Ah, your owned TiVo Roamio isn't an All-In/Lifetime unit, so you wouldn't be avoiding the monthly cost. Got it; that does alter the math. Between the TiVo service subscription and whatever Suddenlink might charge for a CableCARD, yeah, it might be cheaper to stick with Suddenlink's DVR. (Well, except for the steep monthly cost per Mini.)

From a technical standpoint, I was wondering if the Suddenlink DVR offered more tuners than your DVR has, or perhaps Suddenlink offered access to their On Demand content through their own DVRs but not to retail TiVo devices. You'd also be able to upgrade the hard drive capacity of your own TiVo, if desired, but not a Suddenlink model.



leewalkertx said:


> If I go with the cable card, will I need to reactivate my monthly TiVo account and place my Roamio and 2 minis on my personal TiVo account?


Yes.


----------



## MichaelMac (Sep 28, 2017)

leewalkertx said:


> Can I use my already owned TiVo minis with Suddenlink TiVo DVR box? I recently moved into a new house with Suddenlink as the cable provider. I have a TiVo Roamio and 2 TiVo minis that were receiving off air only at my old house. I was going to get a M-card from Suddenlink and pop it into my Roamio (has cable card slot) and use it for my main TV, my TiVo minis were going to be used on the 2nd and 3rd TVs. Instead, I went with Suddenlink's TiVo DVR. When the cable technician came out to install my cable/internet, he told me that I could use my existing TiVo minis with Suddenlink TiVo DVR. I can't get my minis to connect to Suddenlink's DVR box. I can see the Suddenlink DVR box in the DVR list, but when I try to connect, I get the V70 error. I have tried via MoCa and Ethernet with no luck. I think it's because the TiVo minis are not active on any TiVo account. I have called TiVo support who sends me to Suddenlink. Suddenlink isn't listening to me and instead just wants to send a technician out with 2 of THEIR Tivo minis. I don't want to pay $7.00 per month per each mini from Suddenlink. I may be going back to OTA only and ditching Suddenlink TV totally.


Also decided to purchase a TiVo and use Suddenlink. Got their card in my TiVo and it's been a nightmare getting paired. All I receive is "No Signal (V54) on about all channels. Suddenlink informs me last night their TiVo is down at this time. Located in TX. Does this happen often? Any happy Owners owning their own TiVo and working with Suddenlink?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

MichaelMac said:


> Also decided to purchase a TiVo and use Suddenlink. Got their card in my TiVo and it's been a nightmare getting paired. All I receive is "No Signal (V54) on about all channels. Suddenlink informs me last night their TiVo is down at this time. Located in TX. Does this happen often? Any happy Owners owning their own TiVo and working with Suddenlink?


No Suddenlink experience but TiVo and pairing can be an issue with inexperienced providers. Try a 3 way call with Suddenlink and TiVo tech support.


----------

